# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  Eid mubarik

## Yawarkamal

ASsaLAaMu AlaikuM*   .¸¸.*HaPpY*   .¸¸.**.EiD¸.*  ¸¸ .uL aDha¸¸.**MuBAraK**###   .¸¸.**.¸¸.*  MAY**AllaH**.¸ ShoWER.*  HIS.**.¸¸.CountlesS**.¸¸.*   .BLeSsINGS.¸¸.UPON.**.¸¸U &Ur¸¸.*   .¸¸Family

----------

